# colonoscopy



## jane54 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone,I have a quick question. I am scheduled for a colonoscopy Tues. at 7am. I know how bad the prep stuff tastes and the results of it are pretty grusome. I got Prep-H wipes and some hemorroid cream,but my question is...does the prep and the procedure result in making the IBS symptoms worse? I just had a nurse tell me today that I will be in horrible pain fom the air they shoot in during the colonsocopy and the IBS will really act up especially after the prep. And I am doing this why????? Any comments would be appreciated!


----------



## 77830 (Jun 9, 2004)

I had mine about 8 weeks ago. I think my symptoms were "mildly" worse for a day or two. I was a little sore I assume from the biopsies. As far as the air, I guess everyone is different. The nurse in recovery wasn't going to let me go because I hadn't passed any gas. I didn't feel any, period. So it wasn't a problem. The prep was the worst part. I had to drink 4 liters. The instructions said to try it chilled to make it more palatable. Nope, room temp worked best for me. The results were no big deal, guess I'm used to "D."Overall, it wasn't a real big deal.


----------



## Floyd (Jul 13, 2004)

Donï¿½t worry too much! You donï¿½t have anything in you! So there is nothing to pass. The air that goes in comes out again. Itï¿½s just a big old fart, no pain.


----------

